# 6.0 UHF Pro remote for TV1 on VIP622



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm trying to make change TV1 from IR to UHF mode with a 6.0 IR/UHF Pro remote. I've searched this forum and found a lot of info. on doing that with a 6.3 UHF remote, but I have a 6.0 remote, with the Green 1/Blue UHF Pro "key". Is it even possible with this remote? Do I need a different key for it, or do I have to get a 6.3 UHF Pro remote?
I don't want to use single mode, because I want to be able to watch TV tuners 1&2 independently on 2 different TVs at the same time on a coax cable I have distributed to all TVs in the house. I've followed the thread about the toothpick adjustment, but this remote has only 2 positions on that switch, not 4. I thought somewhere on here I saw a picture of a Green 1 UHF Pro key, will that allow this remote to control TV1 using UHF? 
Thanks for any help offered!
Snyde


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Yup, you need the Green UHF pro key with the black 1 on it. You should be able to get one from Dish. until you get one you can just remove the key and manually move the switch to the correct position. I don't remember the correct position, SORRY.


----------



## Snydley (Mar 30, 2007)

n0qcu said:


> Yup, you need the Green UHF pro key with the black 1 on it. You should be able to get one from Dish. until you get one you can just remove the key and manually move the switch to the correct position. I don't remember the correct position, SORRY.


IIRC, from reading another thread here, that applies to a 6.3 UHF Pro remote, taking it's key out and manually moving the switch it controls to position 3, I have a 6.0 remote and there's only 2 positions on that switch, Green 1, and Blue 2 UHF Pro. Try as I may I can't get it to work on UHF for TV 1. I'm beginning to think it WON'T work TV 1 as UHF
Thanks for the help,
Snyde


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

You will need a 6.4 Remote which is what I have to control TV1 by UHF or I think the newer 21.0 Remotes will also work.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The normal "TV2" remote that comes with a receiver only has 2 switch position: TV1 IR and TV2 UHF. In order to do TV1 UHF, you need to order the remote from Dish that has a full set of keys and a 4-position switch.

Or, what I'd recommend, is ordering a v.21.0 remote, which does everything and more, including learning from an existing IR remote. It may not "match" visually, but it's the best remote Dish makes.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

On the 6.3, you could always program AUX for TV1 UHF.


----------

